# Amber Tinted Clear Coat - Rattlecan



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I have a project guitar, basic made in China Squier, that I want to strip down and upgrade, give it a vintage (not relic) look. Basically how it would look after 50yrs if it were kept in good shape... I don't plan to srape, sand and 'relic' the paint or anything, though I may dull up a chrome a bit.

Was looking at Sherwood Green and Light Amber Nitro in a rattle can... but given what it is, most places don't ship to Canada.

I saw a brand, Gracey's Vintage Finishes on eBay, that says ships to Canada, but won't give a ship estimate, and after 4 days I still haven't gotten a reply from the seller so, figured I'd look for backup options.

I'd like to give nitro a try (despite how bad it is for you and long it takes) but if not available, I won't be too upset about it. Because Sherwood Green was a colour used on cars ('57 Ford/Mercury) I doubt it would be hard to get a hold of... but, the amber tinted lacquer in a rattle can might be.

So... where do you guys get nitro paints? and/or where do you find amber tinted clear coat in a rattle can?

I could probably stain/oil or something the neck until amber, but I also wanted to give 1 or 2 light passes over the paint itself to add a few years of yellowing to it, which is why that isn't an option.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2017)

THRobinson said:


> Was looking at Sherwood Green


Just to give you an idea.
I did this Strat in that colour using 'Krylon'.
Wet sand and buff. No clear.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

@laristotle I remember that one. It turned out great. I vote for Larry.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Home depot in Canada sells Watco in spray cans. It is nitro laquer.
It will add a bit of a yellow tint but not a lot.

It works great on white but I don't know about green.

If you want a darker vintage tint try amber orange shellac.
Brooklyn Tool & Craft De-Waxed Shellac Flakes - Lee Valley Tools

It should cover over any cured paint just fine.
Not available in spray cans tho.

Nathan


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Actually nice to see one with gold hardware... Been stressing over colour options all week, which seems silly but once I buy the hardware and paint it, it's too late to change it. 

Is that Krylon a metallic?

Guitar actually came with a pearl pick guard, which is very nice... didn't think I'd like it as much as I did. Had me debating trying to make a vintage original looking strat, or, shiny new and with some bling to it using gold and pearl.

I think last night though I concluded that the only logical solution was to have 2 guitars. 

I'm not sure how those shellac flakes work, says just fix it, but not with what. That said, saw the price and ya... hopefully the eBay nitro rattlecans can ship here.

Lee Valley is one of those places that even as a kid, I liked looking through the catalogue, but the prices scared me.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

As I noted in a post in one of your other threads, there are basically two choices for professional rattle cans in Canada - after almost 40 years of spraying lacquer I can tell you both Richelieu and Dover Pad make a top quality product, but only DP sell direct to the public.

This amber toner from is probably the best one out there both in terms of colour and compatibility with other lacquers 768109 Amber Toner


----------



## The Dano (Mar 15, 2019)

Jimmy_D said:


> As I noted in a post in one of your other threads, there are basically two choices for professional rattle cans in Canada - after almost 40 years of spraying lacquer I can tell you both Richelieu and Dover Pad make a top quality product, but only DP sell direct to the public.
> 
> This amber toner from is probably the best one out there both in terms of colour and compatibility with other lacquers 768109 Amber Toner


I'm going to do the neck on a mini Strat. Looking to get the vintage tint finish. I though I would order this as per your recommendation. Any tips so I get it right?


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Does you squier neck have a finish on it? If it does you can use kiwi brown shoe polish to tint it. This is what I used on my bone white strat neck.

Went over the entire neck lightly with 0000 steel wool(neck off the body) to dull the finish and then rubbing on the shoe polish in sections. Waited a few minutes and rubbed off. Then used a old pair of jeans and polished the area until warm to the touch. Slick as it was new.


----------

